

Acceptance Tests as Specifications - Baustin
http://blog.thesoftwarecraft.com/2013/12/acceptance-tests-as-specifications.html

======
bdfh42
This feels like moving the problem from one bucket to another.

Instead of crappy specs you end up with crappy tests.

the issue is always the inability of the business to define the process - in
particular the edge cases but even then sometimes the focus is on the edge
cases and the mainstream improperly defined as a consequence.

Gotta keep looking for solutions though...

